# Gewicht > Laxeermiddelen >  Waar kan ik laxeermiddelen kopen?

## madelien

hej
ik had een vraagje waar kun je laxeerpillen kopen
en heb je ook iets van dat je eerst een gratis proefpakketje kan krijgen kan iemand ff snel reageren
xxxxx

----------


## Marion 22

jezus!!! een gratis proefpakketje mens ik lag me dood net of het een douchecreme is ofzo!! het gaat hier om pillen die ene zeer gevaarlijke uitwerking kunnen hebben!! denk er niet zo luchtig over

----------


## miriam 12

Ik ben het met marion 22 eens mijn dochter is verslaafd aan die rotzooi en als ze dan nog een dik was maar dat zit allemaal tussen jullie oren.
Hier is het zo geescaleerd dat ze niet meer bij mij woont maar bij haar vader.Alles heb ik geprobeerd om haar er vanaf te brengen maar helaas.

----------

